# A quick question...



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know how long it usually delays things if you decide to do an egg-share cycle as a donor compaired to normal IVF? I know you have to have screening etc and presumably wiat to be matched but how long does this usually take?

Thanks,
Samxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sam,

I think it all depends on the clinic that you go to, i done egg share as a donor in 1999 and that was within a couple of weeks - all tests and match found in that time but saying that we were about to start another egg share at a different clinic and it was taking them ages to sort things out so we abandoned it due to being offered an nhs cycle. It all depends on management of the clinics i think. Query it with the clinic (most of them have a long list of people needing eggs, so you could be matched and all tests done within no time).

Mel

x x x x


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Sam,

I also egg shared, and once I'd had all the tests, there wasn't any delay at all. I had to have about 8 tests (blood and swabs), and 1 lot of councelling, but once the results were back I started treatment immediately. I was told that there is a waiting lists for donors at the moment so most clinics can you match you up with someone straightaway. 

Good luck and take care,

Love Louise xxx


----------



## heleninlondon (Apr 19, 2002)

hi - only thing to add is that one of the screening tests is for the cystic fibrosis gene, and that most labs take about a month to do this test. So the shortest time is a bit over a months delay if your v lucky, otherwise add a couple of months unless you've had all the tests done. 

We were first seen at beginning of May and had all the tests done and were synchronised with a recipient ready to go by mid-July, but my pre-booked hols got in the way and so we won't start drugs til August (also - i have to down-reg for longer (possibly 4 weeks!) to match up to the recipients cycle .

Good luck whatever you decide to do ...
Helen


----------

